# الملصقات الدينية تغزو مترو الأنفاق في مصر



## Coptic Adel (8 يناير 2009)

*الملصقات الدينية تغزو مترو الأنفاق في مصر*


*كتب - عماد توماس 

رصد "الأقباط متحدون" ملصقًا دينيًا فى عربات مترو **الأنفاق*

*خط  ... حلوان - المرج*

* الملصق الدينى يحمل عنوان** " فرصة العمر...صيام يوم عاشوراء يُكفر ذنوب سنة ماضية 7-1-2009 *

*كانت الهيئة المصرية لتشغيل وصيانة مترو الأنفاق قد حذرت الركاب عبر الإذاعة المرئية على أرصفة المترو من تشغيل الأغانى والتراتيل ذات الطابع الدينى الاسلامى أو المسيحى.*


*صور الملصقات الدينية بداخل احدي عربات المترو*












*المصدر : شبكة الرصد الأخباري ( Coptreal )*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 يناير 2009)

دين ضعيييييييف 

اضعف مما تتصور

معتمد على ورق ملزوق في ازبل الاماكن

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> دين ضعيييييييف
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*أكيد طبعا دين لا توجد لديه الشجاعة الا بالسيف فقط :hlp:*

*شكرا لتعليقك يا فراشة*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2009)

*مش كفايه الميكروفونات*
*كمان ملصقات*
*دون مراعات لنظافه المكان*
​


----------



## Scofield (9 يناير 2009)

*
هو اصلا المترو زبالة و اللى بيشغلوه ناس زبالة بيطلعو البياعين و الشحاتين فيه يشحتو ولا الاتوبيسات 
ده الاتوبيسات الناس دى قلت فيها و كترت فى المترو الله يرحم الشركة الفرنسية اللى كانت ماسكة المترو كان فيه كلب يقدر يخش المترو كده بالساهل بس فالحين يحطو قوانين على الناس اللى بتركب المترو و سايبين الشحاتين و البقالين مهما طبعا بيدوهم فلوس وبعدين المناظر اللى بقت تركب المترو بيئة خالص و اللى يقعد يحول المترو جامع و يطلع قرآن و يقرا بصوت عالى و اللى يطلع الموبايل و يجربلى فى النغمات على اساس محدش اشترى زيه موبايل عاوز يتمنظر الاخ ومفيش نظام خالص عربيات الحريم فاضية و جاين فى عربيات الرجالة طب مهو لو كده متخلو كل العربيات مشتركة و تخلصونا من وجع القلب ده و صور اعلانات مركز دورات مش عارف ايه و نادى تعليم ايه و صور ايات اسلامية و نصائح ارهابية و اختى البسى الحجاب قبل ان يقرصك الذباب و حجات من دى كتير 
*


----------



## GogoRagheb (9 يناير 2009)

*


mohamed_abosamra قال:



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
لماذا التضايق يا ساده فمن علق الورقه يبتغي ثواب  ربه ...... و اعتقد ان من يذكر النصاري بأي شئ ديني يأخذ الثواب ولا ايه ؟؟؟ 

اما بالنسبه للقرأن و الترانيم  منع في المترو بسبب حدوث مشاده بين بعض الاناس لأنهم استفزوا من القرأن و ليس لها اي علاقه بورقه معلقه 

ثانيا بالنسبه لقول ان هذا الدين ضعيف اضعف مما تتصور مش عارف اقول فيها ايه ولا ايه  بس هقول اللهم ماهدي جميع من في هذا الموضوع الي الدين الحق 

ثالثا اين السيف هنا يا استاذي الفاضل 

رابعا يقال ان المسيحيه دين الحب و السلام ولكني اري عكس ذلك في هذا المنتدي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا : الذى يبتغى ثواب ربه يفعل ذلك فى الخفاء وليس فى النقل العام.
ثانيا: نفرض ان من فعل ذلك يبتغى رضا ربه فهناك الاماكن المخصصة لذلك مثل : المساجد التى لا حصر لها.
ثالثا :انتم تحاولون دائما (((((((اااسلمة المجتمع )))))))))) وليس فى الربع الاخير من القرن ال20 
ووسائلكم فى ذلك كثيرة جدا :
1- بناء مسجدين على الاقل امام اى كنيسة تبنى (وهنا اتعجب) الا توجد اماكن فى محافظات مصر ال28 لبناء المساجد غير امام الكنائس ؟؟؟ الا يحلوا للمسلمين الصلاة الا امام الكنائس مما يسبب فى تعطيل المرور !!!!! ، تخيل يا اخى (فى الانسانية ) ماذا كان سيحدث اذا حدث العكس وكنتم انتم المتضررين ؟؟ بالتأكيد كانت الدنيا ستقم ولن تقعد كما يقولون ويتجمع المسلمين امام الكنيسة ويطالبون على الاقل بهدم الكنيسة (هذا اذا لم يقوموا بتخريبها وحرقها اولا).
2-ما كان يحدث ايام السادات (الله يسامحه) وحوادث الزاوية الحمراء والاعتداء على المسيحين فى الصعيد.
وغيرها من الوسائل المتبعة فقد كان السادات (الله يسامحه) ينفذ مخطط لان يهجر المسيحين من مصر هذا اما حد السيف اما ان يعملوا للمسلمين ماسحى احذية!!!!  
نعود الى موضوعنا مرة اخرى
رابعا : انت تقول (اللهم اهدى الجميع لدين الحق) هل فى نظرك ان الاسلام هو دين الحق ااااااشك!!!!!!!!!!!!!
خامسا : الا تراعوا انتم (المسلمين) شعور اخواتكم المواطنين (المسيحين) عندما يقرأوا هذه الملصقات
هناك يا اخى مسيحيون في مصر وان كانوا قلة فهم موجودون وانتم بذلك تلغون وجودهم فأنتم بهذه الفعلة النكراء تجعلون( المترو والاتوبيس ..........الخ) من وسائل عامة ملك لجميع الشعب بمختلف طوائفه : الى وسائل مواصلات محصورة على فئة من الناس (المسلمين ) . 
سادسا : ديننا المسيحية دين سلام ومحبة فنحن لا نفعل مثلكم فأنتم تعملون دعايا لدينكم ،لا يا اخى( فى ديننا نحن) كلمة الله ( الانجيل ) قوية وهى امضى (اقوى ) من كل سيف ذى حدين فكلام الله لايحتاج مننا نحن البشر الضعفاء ان ننشره (حاشا لله )  .
​*


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2009)

*رجاء من الاعضاء *
*بأن المنتدى ليس حوارى*
* بل هو اخبارى*
*ومن يريد التحاور عليه التوجه الى الاقسام المخصصة بذلك*
*رجاء محبه الالتزام*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 يناير 2009)

bitar قال:


> *مش كفايه الميكروفونات*
> 
> *كمان ملصقات*
> *دون مراعات لنظافه المكان*
> ​




*دول مفيش حاجة عندهم كفاية *

*محتلين كل شئ ... ربنا يرحمنا*

*شكرا بيتر لتعليقك*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 يناير 2009)

scofield قال:


> *هو اصلا المترو زبالة و اللى بيشغلوه ناس زبالة بيطلعو البياعين و الشحاتين فيه يشحتو ولا الاتوبيسات *
> *ده الاتوبيسات الناس دى قلت فيها و كترت فى المترو الله يرحم الشركة الفرنسية اللى كانت ماسكة المترو كان فيه كلب يقدر يخش المترو كده بالساهل بس فالحين يحطو قوانين على الناس اللى بتركب المترو و سايبين الشحاتين و البقالين مهما طبعا بيدوهم فلوس وبعدين المناظر اللى بقت تركب المترو بيئة خالص و اللى يقعد يحول المترو جامع و يطلع قرآن و يقرا بصوت عالى و اللى يطلع الموبايل و يجربلى فى النغمات على اساس محدش اشترى زيه موبايل عاوز يتمنظر الاخ ومفيش نظام خالص عربيات الحريم فاضية و جاين فى عربيات الرجالة طب مهو لو كده متخلو كل العربيات مشتركة و تخلصونا من وجع القلب ده و صور اعلانات مركز دورات مش عارف ايه و نادى تعليم ايه و صور ايات اسلامية و نصائح ارهابية و اختى البسى الحجاب قبل ان يقرصك الذباب و حجات من دى كتير *


 

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*كل ده بيحصل فعلا*

*لما نشوف اخرتها ايه معاهم *

*شكرا اسكوفيلد للتعليق*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 يناير 2009)

mohamed_abosamra قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> لماذا التضايق يا ساده فمن علق الورقه يبتغي ثواب ربه ...... و اعتقد ان من يذكر النصاري بأي شئ ديني يأخذ الثواب ولا ايه ؟؟؟
> ...





*الأخ محمد أبو سمرة أو أيا كان اسمك*

*نحن لا نريد تحويل كل شئ الي الدين مثلكم *

*وبالنسبة للأستفزاز من القرأن بتاعك ده هانستفز منه ليه يعني كتاب سماوي لا قدر الله  :t30:*

*وفعلا هو دين ضعيف وبالأدلة القاطعة والدامغة  :hlp:*

*السيف موجود يا غالي ... دور وأنت تلقاه بس في صورة اسلحة تانية مواكبة للعصر :11azy:*

*ومن يحملونه هم الأخوة المجاهدين في سبيل رسول اللات *

*30:*

*فعلا المسيحية دين الحب والسلام  :Love_Letter_Send:*

* وليست مثل الاظلام الذي يدعو للقتال والجهاد*   :11azy:​


----------



## SALVATION (9 يناير 2009)

_ربنا ينور العقول ويفتح البصيره​_


----------



## ساندي بيل (9 يناير 2009)

ايه.... لو كان واحد منكم حط صوره للصليب او صوره للدينكم كنتو هتقولو يوسخ المكان اكيد لا  ....  واللي يحملو السلاح ويدعو انهم مجاهدين هؤلا لهم معتقدات اخرى فلا تحكمو على ديانه كامله من مجموعه ؟؟؟؟؟  اه اه وامريكا لما حاربت العراق مش هؤلاء مسيحيين ولاّّ مسلمين كمان الواحد قبل مايقول شيء على غيره يشوف نفسه اول؟؟؟؟؟     مع احترامي


----------



## grges monir (9 يناير 2009)

الملصقات دى دليل على الجهل والتخلف اللى احنا عايشينة ربنا يرحم الجميع


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ربنا ينور العقول ويفتح البصيره​_​​


​ 

_*يارب*_​


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 يناير 2009)

ساندي بيل قال:


> ايه.... لو كان واحد منكم حط صوره للصليب او صوره للدينكم كنتو هتقولو يوسخ المكان اكيد لا .... واللي يحملو السلاح ويدعو انهم مجاهدين هؤلا لهم معتقدات اخرى فلا تحكمو على ديانه كامله من مجموعه ؟؟؟؟؟ اه اه وامريكا لما حاربت العراق مش هؤلاء مسيحيين ولاّّ مسلمين كمان الواحد قبل مايقول شيء على غيره يشوف نفسه اول؟؟؟؟؟ مع احترامي


 

*أولا نحن لا نربط الدين بالحياة العامة مثلكم يا اخت ساندي*

*وبالنسبة للأخوة المجاهدين فهم ينفذون ما قيل لهم*

* في كتابكم العظيم من قتل وذبح وخلافه :hlp:*

*وأمريكا لما حاربت العراق كان لغرض سياسي *

*وهو البحث عن أسلحة نووية*

*ولم تدخل العراق حاملة الكتاب المقدس*

* واحتلت البلاد بأسم الدين*

*والعراق يوجد بها مسيحين ومسلمين وليس مسلمين فقط *

*:smil8:*

*فكري بعقلك قبل ان يجرفك التيار وتقعي في الخطأ  :hlp:*

*أين عقولكم يا مسلمين :t9:*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 يناير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> الملصقات دى دليل على الجهل والتخلف اللى احنا عايشينة ربنا يرحم الجميع


 

*هذه هي نقطة واحدة من الانتهاكات التي تحدث في البلد*

*ربنا يرحمنا*

*شكرا لتعليقك*​


----------



## zezza (9 يناير 2009)

يا عم صليب يعنى هو اللى يضايق ورقة فى مترو 

شوف الجامعة فيها ايه 

بحس و انا ماشية فيها انى ماشية فى افغانستان

كلام و صور و ميكروفنات و جوامع فى كل ركن  غير بقى حبايبنا الحلويين لما يدخلوا يتكلموا و يا ويلك و سواد ليلك لو كنت لابس صليب و مشيت فى الشارع تسمع كلام من اللى قلبك يحبوا هههههههه
هقول ايه ولا ايه 

حقيقى عقول فسيفسة

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## man4truth (9 يناير 2009)

مش المترو بس دا كل البلد 
بس ده دليل واضح على ضعف الاسلام واحتضاره


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 يناير 2009)

zezza قال:


> يا عم صليب يعنى هو اللى يضايق ورقة فى مترو
> 
> شوف الجامعة فيها ايه
> 
> ...


 

*انا زكرت انها نقطة من الانتهاكات الكثيرة *

*التي تحدث علانية وفي الشوارع*

* احنا لسه عايشين في ظل الاحتلال الاظلامي*

* ربنا يرحمنا .. وشكرا لتعليقك zezza*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 يناير 2009)

man4truth قال:


> مش المترو بس دا كل البلد
> بس ده دليل واضح على ضعف الاسلام واحتضاره


 

*اكيد البلد كلها حالها ميسرش لكن نعمل ايه*

*ربنا موجود*

*شكرا لتعليقك man4truth ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (10 يناير 2009)

*سيتم الابلاغ عنك وطردك شر طردة لسوء سلوكك*​


----------



## go love (10 يناير 2009)

اشكرك اوووووووووووووووى على نقل الخبر مش هقول الغريب لانينا معتدين على الاعلاانات فى كل مكان ولا كانهم بيعلنو عن منتج
انا مش هتطرف لهذا الاتجاة بس ليا 
نظرة تعجب!
يعنى اية صيام يوم واحد  يكفر عن ذنوب سنة بأكملها

بقول لنفسي ياااااااااااااااااااة على السهولة ادة اية وايةالسهولة المطلقة يعنى اية صيام يوم واحد يكفر عن ذنوب سنة
يعنى ااقتل  و اسرق و اذنى واعمل كل ما يحلو لي فى العام كلة واصيم يوم واحد يدغفرلي كل دة 
يا مسلمين فين عقلوكم فكرو شوية ربنا ادانا  عقل
بجد مش عارف اقولكم اية يا اخوتى المسلمين الصلاة بتعلونها ولازم تكون فى فطيرة على القورة عشان الناس تقول دة بيصلي
عجبت اقول اية ولا اية 

اشكرك اخى لتعب نقلك للموضوع وربنا ينير عقولهم​


----------



## المزاحم (10 يناير 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا من برحمته


----------



## Coptic Adel (10 يناير 2009)

go love قال:


> اشكرك اوووووووووووووووى على نقل الخبر مش هقول الغريب لانينا معتدين على الاعلاانات فى كل مكان ولا كانهم بيعلنو عن منتج​
> انا مش هتطرف لهذا الاتجاة بس ليا
> نظرة تعجب!
> يعنى اية صيام يوم واحد يكفر عن ذنوب سنة بأكملها
> ...





*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*هذه من غرائب الاظلام *

*يوم واحد يكفر عن سنة بحالها !!  :hlp:*

*والدين ده متسألش فيه لأن السؤال ممنوع  :11azy:*

*لأن ممنوع حد يفتح ويعرف الحقيقة :heat:*

*اشكرك للتعليق الجميل والمميز أخي go love*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (10 يناير 2009)

المزاحم قال:


> ربنا يرحمنا من برحمته


 
*يارب ارحم*​


----------



## خادمة الكنيسة (10 يناير 2009)

ربنا بتسرف معاة
(ربنا موجود وسطينا)


----------



## Coptic Adel (10 يناير 2009)

خادمة الكنيسة قال:


> ربنا بتسرف معاة
> (ربنا موجود وسطينا)


 
*ربـ،ـ،ـ،ـنا مـ،ـ،ـ،ـوجـ،ـ،ـود*

*شكرا لتعليقك خادمة الكنيسة*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (11 يناير 2009)

*
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

 انتم هكذا دائما تسبون وتسبون ولا شئ اخر

بس ابقي اكتبي صح  :t30:*

ولا اساسا مش هاتلحقي تكتبي تاني لأنك اكيد هاتاخدي باند اظلامي 

30:
​


----------



## noraa (12 يناير 2009)

فى لعالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا  قد غلبت العالم  محدش يتضتابق افتكر كلام رب المجد تهدى النفووووووووس


----------



## Coptic Adel (16 يناير 2009)

noraa قال:


> فى لعالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم محدش يتضتابق افتكر كلام رب المجد تهدى النفووووووووس


 

*أكيد طبعا يا نورا *

*بشكرك لتعليقك الجميل*​


----------

